# thermostat location



## row- nu (Dec 16, 2004)

need help locating the thermostat on a 93' gxe maxima.... would appreciate the help, thanks!

row- nu


----------



## Jacob (Jul 30, 2004)

row- nu said:


> need help locating the thermostat on a 93' gxe maxima.... would appreciate the help, thanks!
> 
> row- nu


I have a 92 Maxie, and where I saw mine was a lil hidden under and behind the upper radiator hose. Its mainly mid-distance between both hoses on the side of the engine.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

The thermostat is on the passenger side of the engine, where the top radiator hose connects to. I think that there is a ground wire connected to it. Email me at [email protected] if you want any pics of it.


----------

